# Review Sigma 40mm F1.4 Art



## ajfotofilmagem (May 17, 2019)




----------



## jd7 (May 18, 2019)

That lens seems to be just spectacular optically! For my own use though, I just don't want a 40 mm prime which is that large and heavy. The 50 Art is quite large and heavy enough for a lens in that sort of focal length for my liking


----------



## SecureGSM (May 18, 2019)

it comes with a substantial focus shift as a bundle. please note


----------

